# RACE UPDATE : 2005 Carpet Onroad Nats Deadline



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

The deadline to submit your entry form is just a couple weeks away February 17th! Entry forms are starting to pour in. Don’t miss your opportunity to be part of one of ROAR’s premier events. Grab the flyer from http://www.hobbychamber.com/Forms/2005%20ROAR%20ON-ROAD%20NATIONALS.pdf





Watch www.hobbychamber.com for updates.



Give George at the shop a call with any questions.



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://www.localendar.com/public/region1



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

